# 2014 South Florida Bee College Friday and Saturday August 15-16 Davie



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

2014 South Florida Bee College Friday and Saturday August 15-16 Davie 
Friday and Saturday August 15-16, 2014

UF Ft. Lauderdale Research and Education Center
3205 College Ave., Davie, FL 33314
http://flrec.ifas.ufl.edu/index.shtml
To register and for more information go to
http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/SFbee_college.shtml


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Join us August 15-16 !

The most extensive educational honey bee event in the state of Florida has expanded to South Florida! Members of the University of Florida's Honey Bee Research and Extension Laboratory are pleased to announce the 2nd annual South Florida Bee College. The two-day event offers classes for beekeepers of all ages and experience levels, gardeners, naturalists, county agents, and anyone else interested in honey bees. You do not have to keep bees to attend; the only prerequisite is your interest in the subject! Even if you have attended a UF Bee College before, we are sure that you will find that the SFBC will be just as fulfilling. 

Schedule

The South Florida Bee College has a robust schedule that includes over 50 courses on topics from Bee Biology to Mead Making, Queen Care to Live Bee Removal and more. There is a beginner track outlined in blue. There are informative lecture-style classes as well as hands-on courses and live hives for teaching and demonstration. 
See the full schedule here 

Each SFBC participant receives a goody bag, gold lapel pin, and a full printed program of
all lecture material. Lunch and refreshments are included as well as dinner, ice cream awards and a door prize raffle on Friday evening. There will also be a 21-Class Welsh Honey Show, where you can win prizes for honey, mead, arts, crafts and more. Click here for the full flyer, including speaker biographies and honey show details. 

Local Accommodations - Holiday Inn Express 

Special rate of $75/night for SFBC participants 
954-585-7071
and say 'South Florida Bee College' 
Click here for hotel information 

University of Florida Honey Bee Research and Extension Laboratory | PO Box 110620 | Bldg 970 Natural Area Drive | Gainseville | FL | 32611


----------



## SoylentYellow (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll be there. Looking forward to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Dear Friends and Colleagues, 

We would like to personally invite you to the 2nd annual South Florida Bee College (SFBC). SFBC is one of the most extensive educational honey bee events in the state of Florida. The two-day event offers classes for beekeepers of all ages and experience levels, novices and seasoned professionals alike. Anyone else interested in honey bees is encouraged to attend, so please invite your friends! You do not have to keep bees to attend; the only prerequisite is your interest in the subject. 
SFBC will be held at UF’s Fort Lauderdale Research and Extension Center (FLREC) in Davie, Florida (Broward County) Fri-Sat, August 15th - 16th . There will be live colonies on site to facilitate hands-on classes, beekeeping vendors (think pre-orders), a live bee removal training, as well a new addition of honey processing and value added hive product classes. 
With a speaking line-up that includes members of the University of Florida’s Honey Bee Research and Extension Laboratory and the Florida Department of Agriculture Consumer Services Apiary inspection team, Master Beekeepers, as well as two national and international guests, you will not be disappointed at the quality of presentations! Please see below for links to the website and more information. 
Even if you have attended a UF Bee College before, we are sure that you will find that the SFBC will be just as fulfilling. The course lineup includes everything from basic biology to mead making, Varroa biology monitoring and control, Florida nectar plants, queen rearing, bee photography and so much more! 
Included in the registration fee on both days are a goody bag with promo items, a gold lapel pin, snacks, lunch, a catered banquet dinner on Friday evening, and an ice cream social. There will be open hive demonstrations, beekeeping gear to use, informational lectures, hands-on workshops, beekeeping vendors, awards, and door prizes. 
There will also be a 21-class Honey Show where you can enter your honey, mead, crafts, art and more for awards and the title of ‘Best Honey in South Florida!’ ANYONE can enter, even if it be the black jar (tasting only) or the novice class - for those who have never won before. 
SFBC is one of the best experiences you could possibly have learning about honey bees! Our team of experts and dedicated staff are excited to host the 2nd annual South Florida Bee College. We hope that you decide to join us! 
UF/IFAS Extension 
Honey Bee Research and Extension lab presents:
South Florida Bee College 
Date: Friday and Saturday August 15-16, 2014
Location: UF Ft. Lauderdale Research and Education Center
3205 College Ave., Davie, FL 33314

SFBC Website link: http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/SFbee_college.shtml 
Registration (cost): http://2014southfloridabeecollege.eventbrite.com 
Schedule: http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/Bee College/final_schedule.pdf 
Facebook link: https://www.facebook.com/events/777443592285974 
Social media hashtag: #southfloridabeecollege @UFhoneybeelab 
Contact: Jeanette Klopchin 
[email protected] 
352-273-3932


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

SOUTH FLORIDA BEE COLLEGE

Still time to register! 
The most extensive educational honey bee event in the state of Florida has expanded to South Florida! Members of the University of Florida's Honey Bee Research and Extension Laboratory are pleased to announce the 2nd annual South Florida Bee College. The two-day event offers classes for beekeepers of all ages and experience levels, gardeners, naturalists, county agents, and anyone else interested in honey bees. You do not have to keep bees to attend; the only prerequisite is your interest in the subject! Even if you have attended a UF Bee College before, we are sure that you will find that the SFBC will be just as fulfilling. 
Schedule
The South Florida Bee College has a robust schedule that includes over 50 courses on topics from Bee Biology to Mead Making, Queen Care to Live Bee Removal and more. There is a beginner track outlined in blue. There are informative lecture-style classes as well as hands-on courses and live hives for teaching and demonstration. 

Each SFBC participant receives 
a goody bag, gold lapel pin, and a full printed program of
all lecture material. 
Lunch and refreshments are included as well as dinner, ice cream awards and a door prize raffle on Friday evening. There will also be a 21-Class Welsh Honey Show, where you can win prizes for honey, mead, art and more. 

Local Accommodations - Holiday Inn Express 
Special rate of $75/night for SFBC participants 
954-585-7071
and say 'South Florida Bee College' 

When
Friday August 15 -
Saturday August 16, 2014
Where
Ft. Lauderdale Research and EducationCenter
3205 College Avenue 
Davie, Florida 33314
What
An all-inclusive 2-day beekeeping education event that is open to the public. View More Info 

What to bring 
You may choose to bring protective gear, but we will have suits, gloves and veils to loan for the live bee classes.
How to Prepare 
If you are entering the SFBC Honey Show, don't forget to read the rules and submit your entry form. 

Join HBREL mailing list

This email was sent to [email protected] by [email protected] | 
Update Profile/Email Address | Rapid removal with SafeUnsubscribe™ | Privacy Policy.

University of Florida Honey Bee Research and Extension Laboratory | PO Box 110620 | Bldg 970 Natural Area Drive | Gainseville | FL | 32611


----------



## Hollywood Bees (Jun 3, 2014)

Do you ever have classes that are not on Friday or Saturday?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Never been asked before but there are several groups with religious convictions on Friday and Saturday.
Jeannete Klopchin is the person to petition. [email protected] or her boss Dr. Jamie Ellis, [email protected]


----------



## Hollywood Bees (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you!


AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Never been asked before but there are several groups with religious convictions on Friday and Saturday.
> Jeannete Klopchin is the person to petition. [email protected] or her boss Dr. Jamie Ellis, [email protected]


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

SOUTH FLORIDA BEE COLLEGE

Don't miss your chance!
South Florida Bee College is one of the nations leading beekeeping education events. There are over 50 courses taught by Dr. Jamie Ellis and the HBREL staff, David Westervelt and the Apiary inspection team, Dr. Julian Rangel of Texas A&M and Simon Croson, 2-time gold medal winner at Apimondia. 

Whether you are interested in honey bees, have a hive or two, or are a professional, South Florida Bee College is for you. There is always something new to learn about our beloved honey bee. 

Please consider joining us for this truly one-of-a-kind event. 

Classes include: 
Honey Bee Biology 
Value Added Hive Products 
Honey Extraction, Liquid and Creamed Honey Production 
Mead Making and Showing
Wax rendering and pouring (into candles & molds) 
Keeping Africanized Bees out of Bird Boxes 
Open Hive demonstrations throughout the day 
Honey Bees as a Super Organism 
Honey Bee Nutrition 
Behavioral Ecology of Swarming 
Hive Pests and Control 
Apiary Pest Control - from beetles to bears 
Races of Honey Bees 
Minimizing Honey Bee Exposure to Pesticides 
Honey Bee Vision and Navigation
Beekeeping as a Business
Bee Social Systems 
Native Pollinator Biology 
Bumble Bees 
South Florida Nectar Plants 
South Florida Bee Plants Tour 
Native Bee Habitats
Pollinator- Friendly Landscaping 

When
Friday August 15 -
Saturday August 16, 2014
Where
Ft. Lauderdale Research and Education Center 
3205 College Avenue
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33314

University of Florida Honey Bee Research and Extension Laboratory | PO Box 110620 | Bldg 970 Natural Area Drive | Gainseville | FL | 32611


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

SOUTH FLORIDA BEE COLLEGE

Only 2 Days Left to Register! 
Did you know that the South Florida Bee College is one of the nations leading beekeeping education events? and that you get a 200+ page book with ALL the lecture information? 
You can't get this anywhere else. 

Did you know that there is the SFBC Honey Show on Friday and a Jr. Bee College on Saturday for kids? 

Please consider joining us for this truly one-of-a-kind event. 
Classes include: 
Honey Bee Biology 
Value Added Hive Products 
Honey Extraction using REAL HONEY
Mead Making and Showing
Wax rendering and pouring (into candles & molds) 
Keeping Africanized Bees out of Bird Boxes 
Queen Care using LIVE QUEEN BEES
Honey Bees as Superorganisms 
Honey Bee Nutrition 
Behavioral Ecology of Swarming 
Hive Pests and Control 
Apiary Pest Control - from beetles to bears 
Honey Tasting Showcase featuring 30 varieties of honey 
Minimizing Honey Bee Exposure to Pesticides 
Honey Bee Vision and Navigation
Beekeeping as a Business
Bee Social Systems 
Native Bees for Pollination 
Bumble Bees 
South Florida Nectar Plants 
Native Bee Habitats
Pollinator-Friendly Landscaping 
10 hives on site for LIVE BEE DEMONSTRATIONS
See the full schedule here 

plus DOOR PRIZES, ICE CREAM and more! 

When
Friday August 15 -
Saturday August 16, 2014
Where
Ft. Lauderdale Research and Education Center 
3205 College Avenue
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33314

University of Florida Honey Bee Research and Extension Laboratory | PO Box 110620 | Bldg 970 Natural Area Drive | Gainseville | FL | 32611


----------

